# Help making an ecommerce site



## tkster95 (Aug 11, 2011)

I just got done designing my first sight in dreamweaver. I have a very limited knowledge of html and what have you but I'm happy with what i've created so far. Its simple: Home page with logo and clickable pictures to a description page and more details. I'd like to have an ability to pick size and color, in the detail page, and add to shopping cart. I'd like the shopping cart to have the same look and feel of my site. I'd like the shopping cart to be able to account for price breaks on multiple purchases and i'd like the ability to gather customer information and keep for marketing purposes. Also on the tail end i'd like to set up a system that keeps track of shirts sold, total and for each style along with other financial information. 

What type of company could help me out with this? Basically just a shopping cart, credit card process and the ability to gather and store customer and other financial information. Any help would be appreciated.. this seems to be a major step and i'm not sure which way to go with this one. Thanks.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Take a look at opencart for a open source solution


----------



## tomagucci (Feb 24, 2009)

I would recommend going with an existing cart (zen cart) or even just going with big cartel. After learning everything it takes that goes into a custom cart solution its not an easy task. Nor is it something you should undertake with limited understanding. storing cc info will make your database prone to attack because there is now something worth while to hack into. I was originally going to store cc info for easier access and purchase but later decided against it because of the extra hassle it would require not to mention if it does get hacked.


----------



## spengle (Nov 24, 2011)

i think you need to find a cart that will work with the payment gateway you intend to use.

different carts support different payment gateways so if you set up a website with a shopping cart and the payment gateway you chose to go with doesnt support that cart then its time wasted.

roman cart generated buttons you can then paste the html code into your dreamweaver pages. open cart is basically everything you need and free too. no real need for an understanding of html


----------



## ncdrumguy (Jun 26, 2011)

I use BigCommerce at Ecommerce Software & Shopping Cart Software Solutions by BigCommerce. The service they provide for the market is great. There was a bit of a learning curve with messing with how to list my products the correct way, but the level of support and education provided by them is second to none! The provide a 24/7 live chat, decent support call in hours and assistance with just about every level of the online market. There are simple plugins available so you can not only list your product on that market but simultaneously listing on Google Market, Ebay and several other markets. 

One big plus is you get the first two weeks for free...if you already own your domain name you can simply transfer their market to that domain name...


----------



## ChapterTEE (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd like to recommend Magento. It's CMS. You can have a look my website as a sample. They provide everything needed for e-commerce site. It's stable.


----------

